# Rivalry Week



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, Dr. Christy Hill said that Michigan replaced BYU on the Utes schedule.

So let's see all that rivalry excitement for the traditional battle between the Wolverines and Utes. What say you?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just doesn't seem right!-O,-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Meanwhile, up in Logan,


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Rivalry- You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"the action, position, or relation of a rival or rivals; competition:
rivalry between Yale and Harvard."

?????


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think Utah will manhandle Michigan this year. They seem to be way down from years past--kind of like Texas. But I'm sure when the Utes beat them they will beat their chests and claim they have arrived.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> "the action, position, or relation of a rival or rivals; competition:
> rivalry between Yale and Harvard."
> 
> ?????


competition? Oh yea.....I remember those days.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't miss rivalry week at all. Good riddance. Let Utah start a rivalry with one of their P-12 opponents. Let BYU start a rivalry with Boise or something.------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought rivalry week was in November vs the Buffs??


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I think Utah will manhandle Michigan this year. They seem to be way down from years past--kind of like Texas. But I'm sure when the Utes beat them they will beat their chests and claim they have arrived.


You mean just like what cougarfans did after the Texas game? And to answer the question, no we're not. We are thinking "oh, man we have UCLA in 2 weeks, then Oregon, then USC,....."

As for the rivalry game, I haven't missed it much. I weary of the nastiness. Even though I'm a Utefan, I like BYU's team this year. They are quite entertaining and I had hoped they would do well. Then I read a newspaper comment section for about 5 minutes, filled with comments from delusional cougarfans bashing the Utes for not winning the PAC-12 every year. That quickly "cured" my cheering for the cougs to make a good run. Its kind of sad really.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

UCLA, Oregon, USC? I'm more worried about WSU at this point. They played tough against a good Oregon team.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

How are the utahutes getting no love in the polls yet? They are off to a great start, and handed it to Michigan saturday. Like BYU beating up Texas, those are both GREAT football schools, and down year or not, to go into their big house and beat them down like that is a good win. GREAT job utahutes! I'd like to see them getting a little love in the polls, something at least. 

I'm Cougarblue, but I like to see utahutes do well. Same with the Aggies. Wish they would have pulled it out this weekend. Hopefully Chucky will play in Provo in a couple weeks.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> You mean just like what cougarfans did after the Texas game? And to answer the question, no we're not. We are thinking "oh, man we have UCLA in 2 weeks, then Oregon, then USC,....."
> 
> As for the rivalry game, I haven't missed it much. I weary of the nastiness. Even though I'm a Utefan, I like BYU's team this year. They are quite entertaining and I had hoped they would do well. Then I read a newspaper comment section for about 5 minutes, filled with comments from delusional cougarfans bashing the Utes for not winning the PAC-12 every year. That quickly "cured" my cheering for the cougs to make a good run. Its kind of sad really.


Really Cath. Didn't I just say that TEXAS IS DOWN. I'm one Cougar fan that realized beating Texas isn't that great of an accomplishment and BYU has a pretty easy schedule.

I'm really excited to see how Utah does in the PAC this year. They look better than the previous couple of years.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It is true that both Texas AND Michigan are in down years. But they are still stocked with better athletes than any of the MWC schools UofU and BYU used to play. A win over a down Texas or Michigan team is FAAAAARRRRR better than a win over an up Colorado State or UNLV. Both Texas and Michigan get more 4 and 5 star recuits than BYU and Utah combined. They have athletic budgets 10X what either Utah or BYU have. Beating them like the local teams did, in their own stadiums, is a big deal, down year or not. Sure, it doesn't mean they are all slated for New Year's Day bowls or any of that, but it is certainly worth more celebration than wins over Idaho State and Savannah State. 

Go Utes! Beat those pesky Wazoo Cougars this week!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Ask Texas and Michigan if it was a big deal


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Getting spanked at home, by BYU and Utah? Yup. That's a big deal. That is the kind of thing that gets coaches fired.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Getting spanked at home, by BYU and Utah? Yup. That's a big deal. That is the kind of thing that gets coaches fired.


I guess you're right. especially when Utah and BYU are mediocre teams at best in their respective conferences.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Poor Utes. I'm not a Ute fan but I love the NFL-bound kicker. I think that WSU is going to break a few more hearts before it's all over. Just got my tickets to Oregon/Arizona. Gonna be fun!-------SS


----------

